# How many screws does it take to secure a door jamb?



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

How many screws does it take to secure a door jamb?









Apparently it takes 31 3" screws on the lock side!










That pile of screws on the steps was just around the lock itself. Several more was spread out along the rest of that side.

Hinge side had two screws and two nails.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Maybe the guy was just storing them in the jamb for safe keeping or in case he needed them later.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Mar 29, 2006)

Yah what mike said. And jeez, how do you like that vent placement?  If that was the only logical choice I would hate to have had that thrown in my lap and have heard "Here Tex, optimize this ventilation system. :sad:


----------



## RISENRUN (Nov 7, 2006)

HAHA..I am in the same boat. I started to remodel my own house which is starting to make me crazy. The upstairs of the house was not finished off until way after it was being lived in and I think it was done by the local crack head and a nailing training day. I have pulled so many nailers out that i have no clue why they were there and why they need to put in 8 to 10 spikes in a 24" piece. Fun stuff. 

I'm not saying I'm perfect but it really humors me to see this stuff.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Opposite topic: The fewest nails used to nail on a 7' piece of 2.5" col molding=3!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Mar 29, 2006)

dougchips said:


> Opposite topic: The fewest nails used to nail on a 7' piece of 2.5" col molding=3!


At least they remembered those two important ones on the ends and that one in the middle. :laughing:


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Dustball said:


> How many screws does it take to secure a door jamb?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought this was a forum for Pro's, You should know that it takes at least 3 more screws than that!::blink: :w00t:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

3 screws per inch.....I think it's in the IBC (Code book)...:jester:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Why was I thinking 'grow house'? Maybe because they have busted 65 of them here this year?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That looks like the old "Landlord got tired of fixing the door properly every time the tennant locked themselves out and kicked it in".


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> That looks like the old "Landlord got tired of fixing the door properly every time the tennant locked themselves out and kicked it in".


I don't know the full history of the house but it was built in '57 and moved onto the lot w/new foundation in '97. Bought it as a foreclosure and it was vandalized when it sat for almost a year. I do believe it was rented out. There are dozens of holes in the walls from vandalism and they're around 7/8" thick. Looks like 3/8" sheetrock (2 ft wide strips horizontally) with 1/2" concrete board? over all of it then a skim coat of plaster. Entire house is done that way. The walls are a PITA to cut in order to clean up the holes to allow patching.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Dustball said:


> I don't know the full history of the house but it was built in '57 and moved onto the lot w/new foundation in '97. Bought it as a foreclosure and it was vandalized when it sat for almost a year. I do believe it was rented out. There are dozens of holes in the walls from vandalism and they're around 7/8" thick. Looks like 3/8" sheetrock (2 ft wide strips horizontally) with 1/2" concrete board? over all of it then a skim coat of plaster. Entire house is done that way. The walls are a PITA to cut in order to clean up the holes to allow patching.



ITS AN ADVENTURE.:laughing:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

747; Before I could venture an answer to your query I need to know if ths installation was per FAR'S and also Part 135 or 121? LOL LOL
May NOT be enuf 
JackM


----------



## Bradracer18 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey, a good thing about that vent.....It might be nice, when you come in with wet coveralls/boots, if you leave your boots by the door there....they might would dry quick.


----------



## karma_carpentry (Aug 7, 2005)

I just saw a house where some of the casing (belly moulding) seems to have been just friction-fit in place - *no nails at all*. You can pull it off with your pinky. After lunch: "Okay, what was I doing? Oh hell, I'll just start the next window."

Some pieces had 2 or 3 nails and one piece was actually sitting 1" out from the wall on the top.

I think it was done in the 70s. Maybe they had used glue or something, and it dried up or cracked.


----------



## Murphy (Mar 28, 2006)

That door was welded. 
looks like a job I would usually underbid. Hey can you take this door out and replace it?? Sure


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

One shrew to dance distractedly and three others shrews to hold the poor lamb....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Here, we mostly install with hurricanes in mind and I double code easily. What's a few extra fasteners and some serious foam vs. liability? A failed door could end up blowing the roof off of the home.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

sage said:


> I thought this was a forum for Pro's, You should know that it takes at least 3 more screws than that!::blink: :w00t:


Surely your kidding.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

King of Crown said:


> Surely your kidding.


I used a dozen lag bolts to secure the new door jamb in place :jester:


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

hopefully you used some guerilla glue before them lag bolts


----------



## Ranger1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I do a lot of exterior door installs, it's amazing what you find when you begin ripping the old jamb out. A few times, i replaced doors and there were only 2 security screws holding the whole unit in!!!! believe it or not..:laughing:


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> That looks like the old "Landlord got tired of fixing the door properly every time the tennant locked themselves out and kicked it in".


To me that looks like the old landlord got tired of fixing the door properly every time the POLICE raided the house.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

masterk said:


> To me that looks like the old landlord got tired of fixing the door properly every time the POLICE raided the house.


Thats when you give up and use a piece of steel angle with the latch strike and deadbolt holes drilled into it.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Thats when you give up and use a piece of steel angle with the latch strike and deadbolt holes drilled into it.


Ever watch the eposode of COPS where they hook a chain to the front door and the armored car. The door was to come off, but the whole front of the house did.LOL:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

3" screws? Mike Holmes musta did the install. :hammer:


----------



## remodeling joe (Feb 21, 2007)

angus242 said:


> 3" screws? Mike Holmes musta did the install. :hammer:


:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> That looks like the old "Landlord got tired of fixing the door properly every time the tennant locked themselves out and kicked it in".


 
Behind most humor is some truth. Its what makes it funnier.
I think you are more right than wrong with that analysis. 
Thats not the first time i've seen something like that picture


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Ah...this older thread. Glad somewhat dug it up again. Funny post.


----------

